# new bedding...



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

changing the bunnies bedding over to megazorb, and trying to litter train them again. as soon as i put them on it they had the look of WTF IS THIS! exactly the same as what i said when i opened it haha.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Funnily I had the same reaction when I
Opened my first sack of it  but I must say I really am impressed with it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i was like they must of sent me the wrong thing! it looks like gravel ha, then i spent about 5 minutes after putting it in the hutch going ooooo so squishy and comfy haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


Your message to me made me chuckle when you first got it :cornut:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your message to me made me chuckle when you first got it :cornut:


haha i well and truly thought they had sent me a bag of gravel ha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

But it's sooooper absorbent.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have to say Megazorb is one of those beddings I've always been tempted to try but never got round to actually buying


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> But it's sooooper absorbent.


havent tested if out yet, may put some in a cup and put water on it haha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Have to say Megazorb is one of those beddings I've always been tempted to try but never got round to actually buying


well i cant give you a review yet, but let me know if you do as ill send you the link to where i got mine cheap


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of swapping my bun onto megazorb or something simiular 

Where do you guys buy it from?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> I'm thinking of swapping my bun onto megazorb or something simiular
> 
> Where do you guys buy it from?


here:

Megazorb - Wood Pulp Horse Bedding


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> here:
> 
> Megazorb - Wood Pulp Horse Bedding


Thank you  my eyes almost popped out my head when I saw £390 then I relised that was for like 80 bags lol its a very good price (for a single bag)


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> Thank you  my eyes almost popped out my head when I saw £390 then I relised that was for like 80 bags lol its a very good price (for a single bag)


ive heard someone on here mention they bought a 185L bag so im trying to find out where they got it from


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> ive heard someone on here mention they bought a 185L bag so im trying to find out where they got it from


I think that might have been a typo dude


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I think that might have been a typo dude


was gunna say! that would be HUGGGEEE!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

round of applause for the smart arse bunny that decided to poo just outside of the litter tray


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I might actually order a bag, looking for a reasonable priced wood pellet is proving impossible!
Going to check with the pet superstore near me tomorrow as a last chance, its the postage thats rediculous! It says free and its not!


----------



## Emilia_ (Apr 6, 2016)

I am buying new wheat straw pallets and so far its the best ones I have ever used. It named lucky hooves, it lasts for long, easy to clean, no smell of ammonia and relation with quality and price is very good. would recommend only these


----------

